# BRINGING BACK THE DIGS!!



## digphilly (Feb 6, 2009)

Im going to make this thread so everyone will be updated everytime we dig a hole. I would like to make a website but time is against me. You will be able to watch our progress. Enjoy!!

 Lets start out...here is dig number one. 

 Dug this 12 footer...it was all filled in and done in 3 1/2 hrs. packed full of broken brick. it sucked.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: dug some holes*

this one went like 10 feet. Dug it the next day in about 3 hours. It also sucked.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: dug some holes*

On the third day (thursday) I had a seasoned Manhattan digger come down. This pit went 8 feet, also sucked, and we had to go find a construction site for a bottle fix. I didnt even get a picture of this hole [:'(]!

 Thats 3 in a row...im feelin the next one. Im hoping it will have some of this...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: dug some holes*

Guess I'm not the only one that digs SUCKY holes. It happens.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: dug some holes*

Ive got one lined up for Monday which will be dig number 4. The house got water late in 1871. The house was built c.1855-1858. Hopefully I can break this poop streak.


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: dug some holes*

I like seeing the pics even if nothing came out...thanks and keep on diggin and good luck on your next pit!


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*



> ORIGINAL: digphilly
> 
> Im going to make this thread so everyone will be updated everytime we dig a hole. I would like to make a website but time is against me. You will be able to watch our progress. Enjoy!!
> 
> ...


 That doesn't look real safe.  You got a lot of weight above your head.


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Thanks for showing pictures of your unsuccessful holes,  in a weird way it help me not get discouraged.  As long as I know I'm not the only one who will dig for 6 hours, or work a permission for a year and come up empty, it doesn't suck as much.  Because I know if I keep plugging away, and dig smart, the I tend to hit a hot spot before too long.

 Thanks for posting your digging pics.  Can I suggest that whenever you bump up your thread, that you "edit" the title, so we know that you've got some fresh pics on there.

 GOOD LUCK THIS SEASON!   hope you get one of those Baltimore colored pontiled meds


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Here is how our crew looks at it.... for every hole that comes up empty.... that's one step closer to the good hole. We tend to think of it as a numbers game, so to say. Last year we had about 11-12 pits in a row that were crappy..... and then dug 2  back to back squat pits that everybody got picks from. Again, a numbers game.
 CBM


----------



## sloughduck (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: dug some holes*

Is that a essence of jamaica ginger in the right side of the picture? Don


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Nice pics, I anticipate seeing your good digs soon.The dud holes aren't too bad if you get them over and done with quick. That way you save time for lining up and finding the next pit.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*



> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 perfectly safe. thats solid concrete. been doin this a while now.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: dug some holes*



> ORIGINAL: sloughduck
> 
> Is that a essence of jamaica ginger in the right side of the picture? Don


 
 nah its a little better []...its a gw merchant.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*



> ORIGINAL: coalbottlemolly
> 
> Here is how our crew looks at it.... for every hole that comes up empty.... that's one step closer to the good hole. We tend to think of it as a numbers game, so to say. Last year we had about 11-12 pits in a row that were crappy..... and then dug 2  back to back squat pits that everybody got picks from. Again, a numbers game.
> CBM


 
 so when do I get invited to dig in coal country? Im due for a good pit [].


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 6, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

We're doin' another one tomorrow, but it's only a 7 footer. It has glass in it, too. Don't know if it's 1870s or 1970s; guess we'll find that out tomorrow AM.


----------



## deep digger (Feb 7, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

need any help or you have a big enough crew


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Thats why we do this when danger is near [] Its a little extra work, but worth it.You will need: 2x4s, scrap wood, screw gun, saw and screws.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 7, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*



> ORIGINAL: deep digger
> 
> need any help or you have a big enough crew


 
 Just me and horhay so far. you and Jdog down for Monday? the spots fill up quick [sm=lol.gif].


----------



## digphilly (Feb 7, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Thats why we do this when danger is near [] Its a little extra work, but worth it.You will need: 2x4s, scrap wood, screw gun, saw and screws.


 
 yea i saw that vid on your website. you guys talk like your from PA too. [] We werent doing a tunnel job, thats solid concrete over my buddys head. Tunnel jobs like yours are sketchy and do require some sort of temporary shim. Good job!


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Feb 7, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Digphilly, when the weather turns, maybe we can arrange a dig to invite you to.Yesterday, 2 of the crew opened up a pit and had to go through about 8-10 of frozen ground to get to the soft dirt, and that's a pain in the a**, but they got through. The pit turned out to be a dud ...but we must dig them anyway, cause you never know. We are at a high altitude where we dig, so the weather gets a bit colder up here.The warm dig season is right around the corner. How far down is the ground froze where you are at?
 CBM


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Oh its concrete,it looks like massive amounts of fill.Thats good then,it wasn't going any where.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 7, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*



> ORIGINAL: coalbottlemolly
> 
> Digphilly, when the weather turns, maybe we can arrange a dig to invite you to.Yesterday, 2 of the crew opened up a pit and had to go through about 8-10 of frozen ground to get to the soft dirt, and that's a pain in the a**, but they got through. The pit turned out to be a dud ...but we must dig them anyway, cause you never know. We are at a high altitude where we dig, so the weather gets a bit colder up here.The warm dig season is right around the corner. How far down is the ground froze where you are at?
> CBM


 
 inches. the snow keeps the ground warm too. Im in Long Island every other weekend if your not too far from NY state.

 let me know if you would like too come to Philadelphia.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 12, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

sorry it took so long to get back to this thread. here are some pics to hold ya'll over until tomorrow. I need a shower and some sleep!


----------



## digphilly (Feb 12, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

i smell like pontils


----------



## digphilly (Feb 17, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

two girls one hole...


----------



## digphilly (Feb 17, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

dont worry...that brick arch is OSHA approved


----------



## madman (Feb 17, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

very nice!


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 17, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

now how did you get them in there!  I keep trying to get my girl to go...


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

That's good stuff!You must be doing something right.


----------



## BittersMax (Feb 18, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

No matter how many holes I dig, I never find girls like that.


----------



## onekick1 (Feb 18, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Sounds like your not digging in the right places.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 18, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Gump, check out that hole.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 18, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Black glass circa 1810


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 18, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Those are just great.  Keep it up and the pic are awesome also.


----------



## digphilly (Feb 18, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Thanks! We get that many whole ones for this many broken ones...


----------



## phil44 (Feb 18, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

NICE


----------



## digphilly (Feb 20, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

and the dig goes on...


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 20, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Looks like London Mustards? Hey, great dig...thanks for the pics..can we see the black glass cleaned up?


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 20, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

Wowzer, that's a nice one. Let's see those plates!


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 20, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

I'd be interested in some black glass if ya got extras.  Keep that shovel full...


----------



## digphilly (Feb 28, 2009)

*hey yous guys*

[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## citydigger (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

Thats just awesome......FANTASTIC PICS DUDE! I am loving your posts! Simply AWESOME!


----------



## digphilly (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

Thanks!


----------



## digphilly (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

always nice to see skyscrapers while your digging.


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

I dig in the hills of new hampshire,can't even see my window sills, let alone the ground to see how far the frost goes down, usually it's around 3' or so. Did have a chance to pull some bottles from the lake the other.day, a friend does a lot of dock repair and turned up some good finds, the only problem is he pulls them out with an 
 excavator, ya win some, ya lose some


----------



## digphilly (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: Watch us 'digphilly'*

snowstorms about to hit here. gets me out of class...maybe i'll dig a hole.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

Hey Digphilly,
 Great posts! Where are you putting all of the dirt when you're digging a thirty foot hole?


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 2, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

The same place he puts all the dirt......


----------



## digphilly (Mar 2, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*



> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Digphilly,
> Great posts! Where are you putting all of the dirt when you're digging a thirty foot hole?


 
 Depends on the situation (size of yard, lot, or building we are digging in). But in the end...it all goes back in.


----------



## deep digger (Mar 3, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

Hey Philly,Great digs   keep it up we want to see more. What is the name on that duh soda.


----------



## digphilly (Mar 17, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 17, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

WOW!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 17, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

thanx for sharing your dig with us Dan. how you got the girls to dig bottles is beyond me.........  good for you !!!! 

 i'm looking for an aqua Philadelphia Porter & Ale squat with the three XXX's on it to go with the IP  teal one i have. if you run into one, please shoot me a PM and maybe i can purchase it. smooth base is fine. thanx again for taking the time to share your experience.

 jim


----------



## digphilly (Mar 17, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*



> how you got the girls to dig bottles is beyond me.........


 
 im charming


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 17, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

Great color on the Pine Tree Cordial,...


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 19, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

Awesome digs man!  The oldset stuff trash I have ever dug up Here in was circa 1870's.  The majority that we get to dig in is 1890's, and we are only after local stuff.  With trash that old every whole bottle is coming home!  One day I will will probably make a long trip north trying to dig some of the really early stuff.    Thanks for sharing, and keep it up!

 Brad


----------



## digphilly (Mar 20, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

heres a link to a youtube video my little buckaroo Digger Matt made.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRirofDdStg


----------



## deep digger (Apr 7, 2009)

*RE: hey yous guys*

hey dan , Good news i found your wallet. The bad news is your pete rose rookie card was gone. the good news the blender and fishs were still there. Later Hans Johanson


----------



## digphilly (Apr 20, 2009)

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*
*4/17/2009*


----------



## digphilly (Apr 20, 2009)

*4/17/2009*
*cont'd...*


----------



## digphilly (Apr 20, 2009)

The pit went another 6 feet or so. Hit water ... then at another foot ... bottom [>:]. Yet another pit we dont have to worry about.

 I'll post some more pics from previous weeks.


----------



## Angelpeace (Apr 21, 2009)

Justr been wondering, and I really don't even know if they work, but on a dig where you run into a bunch of water, would these Sham-Wow products they are advertising work to help soak up a bunch of the water? Probably a stupid question, I know, but I never said I was the smartest person on this forum.
 Peace
 Angelpeace


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 21, 2009)

it can do anything


----------



## Angelpeace (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks bottlediger. You made me smile. Jamie put me up to that. He's been laughing and thinking about that for a while.[][][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## Digger George (Apr 22, 2009)

She told me to try it and I was like ok and OH MY GOSH I don't even buy paper towels anymore. 
 I can't live without it.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 22, 2009)

That was really funny Nina.  Thanks for making me laugh.  I wonder if they actually work. I want one.  Joe says he has an "original".


----------



## deep digger (Jul 16, 2009)

what ever happened to danny?


----------



## mmebouteille (Jul 18, 2009)

hello from France !

 on page 3 there is a picture where I can guess an antique tooth paste lid : a little pot wite withe red...
 It is possible to see a special picture of it ?
 On my french forum (antique bottle, antique pots etc ..) I speack about those objects.
http://anciennes-bouteilles.aceboard.fr

 AngÃ©lique[]


----------



## TROG (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  mmebouteille
> 
> hello from France !
> 
> ...


 

 Hello  Angelique,

 The pot shown was for Shaving Cream and this is an example but maybe not the exact copy as there are several variations of this pot


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 19, 2009)

Likely the rarest potlid from San Francisco as we go well off topic.[8D] Picture from www.deantiques.com a great potlid information website.


----------

